# Best Lighting Temperature to Grow Freshwater Plants



## Clownloachlover (Apr 21, 2010)

Okay first off I have a 31 inch deep 220 gallon tank...my T5 HO fixture sits three inches above the water level. My T5 HO fixture has 8 39W T5 Bulbs....I have the ability to split the fixture into two separate "fixtures" of 4 bulbs each using separate timers. I am wondering which bulbs I should use for the best growth of plants. Should I use 6700K, 10000K, 12000K, 14000K, Coralife Colormax or Giesemann Aquaflora....or any other suggestions? Feedback much appreciated!


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Ideal for plants growth is 6300k to 6700k. Lots of people toss in a 10,000k or 2 with those and it works well. 

12,000k or 14,000 higher would be more for saltwater. 

The colormax is more for fish but it might bring out colors in your plants. It wont be as beneficial as the 6,300k to 6,700k You could mix and match a bunch to find what works best for your eyes and plants. Ive tried a few combinations with my planted African tank. Its hard to tell what it will look like until you plug them all in


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

The best colour combination for growth and appearance for me has always been a 50/50 split of Geissemann Midday and Aquaflora. They may be pricier initially..... But you won't be disappointed.

Best regards,

Stuart


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm currently using a split of midday and aquaflora on my aquarium and it works quite well

here's a photo of my aquarium as of last week.

Aquarium 2014-12 by RW-Photography, on Flickr


----------

